# Free to air UK Television



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

I read that the satellite switch for UK free to air television channels has now taken place, the new satellites giving the UK & Ireland a tighter beam.

I understand that this satellite change has affected residents from North Almeria down to Southern Spain as they are no longer able to receive the free to air UK channels.

I also understand that viewers of these channels who are on the Costa Blanca are unaffected and are still able to receive the UK free to air channels.

Is this the case? Would be interested to know if you have or haven’t lost the UK free to air channels.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have a look at these

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/134745-satellite-uk-tv-viewing.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/134687-channel-5-cds.html

Jo xxx


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

carlnotts said:


> I read that the satellite switch for UK free to air television channels has now taken place, the new satellites giving the UK & Ireland a tighter beam.
> 
> I understand that this satellite change has affected residents from North Almeria down to Southern Spain as they are no longer able to receive the free to air UK channels.
> 
> ...


Only a handful (5) frequencies moved from their temporary satellite to their new satellite. This is what has caused people in southern spain to lose some ITV1 regions and Channels fives.

There are still many moves to come, and two further new satellites.

There have been no other changes for BBC channels, most ITV1 and most chanenl 4 channels, and all the other 100plus free to air channels.

So it is incorrect that residents from North Almeria down to Southern Spain are no longer able to receive the free to air UK channels. The will currently only be having issues with 4seven 4HD, Five, Five*, Five USA, 5+1, and some ITV1 and itv1+1 regions.

(it has also resulted in people in the barcelona area also losing reception of these channels - but in the Costa Banca / Valencia area, reception is pretty much unchanged...only a small % drop in signal.)

However...

The BBC (and probably the ITVs C4), will be moving from their current home, to their new satellite "summer 2013".

And that is when, depending on the reception characteristics of the new satellites, people will lose even more FTA channels.


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

sat said:


> Only a handful (5) frequencies moved from their temporary satellite to their new satellite. This is what has caused people in southern spain to lose some ITV1 regions and Channels fives.
> 
> There are still many moves to come, and two further new satellites.
> 
> ...


Right I see, well thanks for clearing that up!

So the change over is not yet complete still more disruption to come, not sure if its worth shipping my SKY box over or not if its all change again in the summer?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

carlnotts said:


> Right I see, well thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> So the change over is not yet complete still more disruption to come, not sure if its worth shipping my SKY box over or not if its all change again in the summer?


It will continue into 2014, when the last new satellite is schedule for launch and operation.

But the main BBC chanels (and we assume ITVs and C4s) will move from 1N to 2E "in the summer 2013"...

But no matter what you should not lose ALL Sky channels as it is thought that some of them will be on the "pan european" beams, so should have easy reception, in the same way they are today on "european beams"!.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

We have purchased an Apple TV and I have to day it's great, we can get all the channels  I wouldn't go back to sky now, it occasionally has a few issues but it is occasionally. Well worth considering


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

The solution I use (as I can't have a satellite dish and live in rented accommodation) is this:

I have an Xbox, a VPN router (from a company called Sabai), a UK VPN account (from StrongVPN which costs about £5 per month if I recall) and a half decent broadband connection. On the Xbox there is iPlayer, 4OD, Channel 5 (all 'free'), SkyGo (you need to pay a subscription if you don't have a Sky account already, but its all the main live channels plus on-demand too) and Netflix/Lovefilm (again a subscription is needed). ITV Player is coming soon I understand. The Xbox solution is easier to use, much less pfaff (one set up!!) than plugging in laptops and looks better too. I still pay a UK TV licence so don't feel bad about using it - though I understand we're not 'supposed' to watch UK terrestrial content outside the country, but it's not illegal.

When I absolutely must watch terrestrial channels live (very rarely!) Then I'll use my iPad plugged into the telly or laptop and use TVCatchup (many VPN accounts have been blocked by it already though) or go to the respective channel's website - e.g. itv.com and stream it live. You just have to be connected to the UK VPN.

The above probably sounds like a non-computer literate person's worst nightmare - but its easy when you know how.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

samthemainman said:


> The solution I use (as I can't have a satellite dish and live in rented accommodation) is this:
> 
> I have an Xbox, a VPN router (from a company called Sabai), a UK VPN account (from StrongVPN which costs about £5 per month if I recall) and a half decent broadband connection. On the Xbox there is iPlayer, 4OD, Channel 5 (all 'free'), SkyGo (you need to pay a subscription if you don't have a Sky account already, but its all the main live channels plus on-demand too) and Netflix/Lovefilm (again a subscription is needed). ITV Player is coming soon I understand. The Xbox solution is easier to use, much less pfaff (one set up!!) than plugging in laptops and looks better too. I still pay a UK TV licence so don't feel bad about using it - though I understand we're not 'supposed' to watch UK terrestrial content outside the country, but it's not illegal.
> 
> ...



That's fine but you need a FAST internet connection. Many of us do not, mine is only 2Meg at best but I know of many who are in the campo and can only get 1Meg unless they have satellite internet installed.


----------

